# Presenting - حمامة



## Older spice (Jun 27, 2010)

حمامة
is the name of my pigeon .. its basicly "bird" in arabic but it sounds much more like ptear 

this is one picture more coming soon :


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Such a pretty bird, and I love the name


----------



## Older spice (Jun 27, 2010)

and a closup of ptear


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice eye, big chest, beautiful bird.

Tony


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Ptear is the Montreal reformed feral? Very pretty.


----------



## Older spice (Jun 27, 2010)

yep he was but a bag of bones and ice when we found him, now hes full of meat and musles


----------



## Older spice (Jun 27, 2010)

heres a litle vague picture of ptear posing for me


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

He's about the same age as my Ollie.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Quite a handsome bird! 

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Older spice (Jun 27, 2010)

well i'm not sure of his exact age i whould say 2 years or more because i only had him for 1 and a half .


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

HEY! We can start a whole new forum - Pigeon internet dating!


----------



## Older spice (Jun 27, 2010)

i told ptear and he loves the idea !


----------



## onestop2050 (May 7, 2009)

i have his twin over here in illinois,hes sweet


----------



## Older spice (Jun 27, 2010)

you have any pictures ?


----------



## fly_heart (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice Pigeon


----------

